# Protest The Pope - March And Rally



## Spymaster (Sep 1, 2010)

Time From: 18 September 2010 01:00 PM To: 18 September 2010 04:00 PM

Time Zone: London

Description:

Join the “Protest the Pope” Campaign in this large-scale march against the State Visit of Pope Ratzinger in the UK.

The protest march will assemble at 1pm at Hyde Park Corner (top of Piccadilly).

It will then proceed through central London via Piccadilly, Piccadilly Circus, Haymarket, Trafalgar Square and Whitehall.

At the arrival point, opposite Downing Street, on Richmond Terrace, there will be the final Rally with speeches.

Please put this date in your diary and make every effort to be there. 
Spread the news of this event as far as you can. Local groups might consider getting a coach party to come and if you’re coming from outside London and could offer a lift to someone in your area, please let us know and we’ll put you in touch.

The final Rally will be held in the proximity of our democratic Government, opposite Downing Street, to highlight our opposition to the State Visit as opposed to a Pastoral Visit like the one of the previous Pope.

1pm – Assembly at Hyde Park Corner (top of Piccadilly)

2pm – 3pm – March: Piccadilly, Piccadilly Circus, Haymarket, Trafalgar Square, Whitehall

3pm – Rally opposite Downing Street

See the Facebook event for more information on groups joining the march and to tell us you’re coming! 
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=130662863635445

Event Website: http://www.protest-the-pope.org.uk/2010/08/protest-the-pope-the-charity-party/

Location: 3 different places, London, United Kingdom


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone fancy meeting up for this?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 1, 2010)

Ah leave him alone, he's an 'easy target'


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 1, 2010)

_“Pope-bashing is the true national sport,” a devout Roman Catholic once told me. “After all, the English have had nearly five centuries to perfect it.”

That 21st-century Britain is not so different from England in 1533 became apparent to me at university. During Freshers' Week, a Protestant gleefully announced that our “smells, bells and superstitions” guaranteed me fast-track entry to hell.

A few days later, an atheist declared us Catholics a group of “kiddy-fiddlers celebrating cannibalism”. 

During the past year, the comments have inevitably grown far nastier. The Church's annus horribilis — largely of its own making, admittedly — has sparked a string of anti-papist tirades._


More here http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23872297-britain-has-no-divine-right-to-bash-catholics.do


----------



## tarannau (Sep 1, 2010)

I saw that article and quickly realised that it was written by a vacuous simpleton. Amazing that she feels that the Pope and the church have no real case to answer, or that the Pope's apology was somehow fulsome and gracious.


----------



## xes (Sep 1, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Anyone fancy meeting up for this?


 
Quite fucking possibly. Might even get my catholic mate to join me (I'd have to slightly lie to him about the cause of the protest... )


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 1, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I saw that article and quickly realised that it was written by a vacuous simpleton. Amazing that she feels that the Pope and the church have no real case to answer, or that the Pope's apology was somehow fulsome and gracious.


 
I get you but do you not think this country demonises Catholics?


----------



## tarannau (Sep 1, 2010)

No, not in the bleeding slightest

As a whole this country's increasingly against religious types. The actions of the pope certainly haven't helped, nor the focus on islamic fundamentalists.

The whole idea of this halfwit author being persecuted at a freshers fair seems as ridiculous as the conclusion of her article, which used the fact that she'd have to change her faith if she married a minor royal as some kind of proof of real hardship and discrimination. Absolutely precious


----------



## N_igma (Sep 1, 2010)

jer said:


> I get you but do you not think this country demonises Catholics?


 
Of course it does. They're all kiddy fiddlers and anyone and everyone who's ever been a Catholic or spoken to one has been raped by a priest at some stage.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 1, 2010)

Yep, it's only last week that I saw an angry pitchfork-wielding mob descend on some dog-collared chap.

This is such a silly claim in reality. The average joe in blighty is far more likely to suffer reverse discrimination as they try and force their kids into some kind of faith school through blagging and dishonesty.


----------



## xes (Sep 1, 2010)

reverse discrimination, is that like, when people accept you for who you are and love you unconditionally?


----------



## N_igma (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeh I was taking the piss I know most people in England don't give a fuck about religion and who goes where but there is a nasty minority who do. Both atheist and religionists.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 1, 2010)

I look fwd to the marches against firebrand Imams. Seeing as how this country is increasingly against religious types.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 1, 2010)

jer said:


> I look fwd to the marches against firebrand Imams. Seeing as how this country is increasingly against religious types.


 
Whut?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 1, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Whut?


 
People march against the Pope & that's acceptable but if they marched against, say, extremist preachers, don't you think they'd be lumped in with the EDL?


----------



## N_igma (Sep 1, 2010)

jer said:


> People march against the Pope & that's acceptable but if they marched against, say, extremist preachers, don't you think they'd be lumped in with the EDL?


 
Yeh cos marching against Islam is racist doofus!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 1, 2010)

You just love to feel persecuted, don't you?

Clearly the Muslims are getting an easy ride compared to the poor beleaguered Cafflicks.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 1, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Anyone fancy meeting up for this?


good idea, will suggest a rendezvous point nearer to the day. All suggestions welcome in the meantime....


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 1, 2010)

xes said:


> reverse discrimination, is that like, when people accept you for who you are and love you unconditionally?


nope, discrimination against all those grown-up and sensible enough to see religion, _all_ religion for the utter bag of shite it truly is.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 1, 2010)

jer said:


> People march against the Pope & that's acceptable but if they marched against, say, extremist preachers, don't you think they'd be lumped in with the EDL?



Probably. But that's because such protests *are* almost exclusively the preserve of fascists whose sole intention is to foster racial hatred. Find me a march that's genuinely protesting the vagaries of Islam and those who preach them and I'll be on it.

The pope is the head of a religion, one which advocates dangerous, bigoted bollocks just as vehemently and far more conspicuously than any fuckwit imam. Why the fucking fuck should this escapade be awarded the importance of a state visit? Exactly which state does he represent? The Vatican can go fuck itself. It's an ecclesiastical chunk of Rome about half the size of Hyde Park, populated exclusively by arseholes. 

Of course you'll say it's an exercise in the right to freedom of religion, which is fine. I just intend to exercise my right to protest, and tell him to fuck off.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 1, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Probably. But that's because such protests are almost exclusively the preserve of fascists whose sole intention is to foster racial hatred. Find me a march that's genuinely protesting the vagaries of Islam and those who preach them and I'll be on it.
> 
> The pope is the head of a religion, one which advocates dangerous, bigoted bollocks just as vehemently and far more conspicuously than any fuckwit imam. Why the fucking fuck should this escapade be awarded the importance of a state visit? Exactly which state does he represent?
> 
> Of course you'll say it's an exercise in the right to freedom of religion, which is fine. I just intend to exercise my right to protest and tell him to fuck off.


 
Good post - agree with. Sadly I can't make the march but would definitely be there if I could.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 1, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Of course it does. They're all kiddy fiddlers and anyone and everyone who's ever been a Catholic or spoken to one has been raped by a priest at some stage.


 
I'm surprised you're able to type and hold that priest's cock at the same time!


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 1, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Probably. But that's because such protests *are* almost exclusively the preserve of fascists whose sole intention is to foster racial hatred. Find me a march that's genuinely protesting the vagaries of Islam and those who preach them and I'll be on it.
> 
> The pope is the head of a religion, one which advocates dangerous, bigoted bollocks just as vehemently and far more conspicuously than any fuckwit imam. Why the fucking fuck should this escapade be awarded the importance of a state visit? Exactly which state does he represent? The Vatican can go fuck itself.
> 
> Of course you'll say it's an exercise in the right to freedom of religion, which is fine. I just intend to exercise my right to protest and tell him to fuck off.


<applause>
bloody well put.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 1, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Yep, it's only last week that I saw an angry pitchfork-wielding mob descend on some dog-collared chap.



(((((Punx and submissives)))))


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 1, 2010)

jer said:


> I look fwd to the marches against firebrand Imams. Seeing as how this country is increasingly against religious types.


 
A "firebrand Imam" is, by the very description, an extremist, someone whose religion stands outside the mainstream of Islam. 
The Pope, on the other hand, represents the mainstream of Catholicism.

Can you see how the two aren't in any way analogous?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 1, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> You just love to feel persecuted, don't you?
> 
> Clearly the Muslims are getting an easy ride compared to the poor beleaguered Cafflicks.



Yes, we just beg to be persecuted


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 1, 2010)

A march! If it is as effective as the Iraq War march the pope certainly won't be coming back here anytime soon. 

Is the pope actually going to be anywhere near the route of the march?


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sadly I can't make the march but would definitely be there if I could.



Perhaps you can attend in holy spirit?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 1, 2010)

Fuck off natzinger


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 1, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Perhaps you can attend in holy spirit?


 
the only unforgivable sin is to mock the Holy Spirit- in the context they basically meant it was unforgivable to use the mystic elements of bible writings to carry out magic (that practise of divination was given to Solomon as he was wise and then disallowed when other people took the piss with it)

Feel free to call the Holy Ghost a cunt, I do every time I remember that you are not supposed to do so- I can't even help it, my brain just goes 'fuck the holy ghost'


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Fuck off natzinger


----------



## the button (Sep 1, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


>



No seats on the coach, presumably?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 1, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Probably. But that's because such protests *are* almost exclusively the preserve of fascists whose sole intention is to foster racial hatred. Find me a march that's genuinely protesting the vagaries of Islam and those who preach them and I'll be on it.
> 
> The pope is the head of a religion, one which advocates dangerous, bigoted bollocks just as vehemently and far more conspicuously than any fuckwit imam. Why the fucking fuck should this escapade be awarded the importance of a state visit? Exactly which state does he represent? The Vatican can go fuck itself. It's an ecclesiastical chunk of Rome about half the size of Hyde Park, populated exclusively by arseholes.
> 
> Of course you'll say it's an exercise in the right to freedom of religion, which is fine. I just intend to exercise my right to protest, and tell him to fuck off.


 
Fuck, I actually agree with every bit of one of your posts. Fucking worrying.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 1, 2010)

jer said:


> Yes, we just beg to be persecuted


 
Who is we? I'm not talking about the Irish - I am talking about you. Perhaps you can do another post about how your u75 tormenters won't leave you alone lol.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 1, 2010)

Subscribes to thread. 
Interesting points guys. 
Good post Spymaster. 
Considering going if I can make it. 

I grew up catholic, primary and secondary schools, confirmed and all that nonsense. 
I actually had a very nice childhood and was never touched by a priest. 

I would be protesting against the Pope being awarded a state visit in the light of all the has said and what a fuck head he is. 

I don't care if it works, don't care if he still gets here or not. It's the point of how inappropriate it is, to be made by the people to the state that matters imho. 

I am not stopping anyone worshipping their faith. I am not saying someone cannot be catholic and practice in this country. 
I am just expressing my feelings about one man and what he does.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 1, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Fuck, I actually agree with every bit of one of your posts. Fucking worrying.



Don't let it worry you.

Say 25 hail Mary's and fart in a priest's face.

All is forgiven.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 1, 2010)

The pope is, by any definition, an utter bastard. Protesting against him is therefore surely the right thing to do. God - you really need to raise your game when you choose earthly representatives.


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 1, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm surprised you're able to type and hold that priest's cock at the same time!


 
Its not in his hand..........


----------



## miktheword (Sep 1, 2010)

questions for those of you going on the protest

do you think your individual (maybe laudible) reasons for going will be heard by the pope and shown by the media? or do you think its more likely that you'll just be additions to the numbers of what will be seen as an anti Catholic protest/

also, as someone put the scenario forward earlier, swap the pope for a radical Muslim, Choudary say, Would you go? or a more mainstream Iman who advocates Sharia law, 

would you be looking for seats on the coach with as much fervour?

or, as I suspect, engage in much scratching of head and thinking of 100 reasons not to go?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 1, 2010)

The pope: "Do not use condoms, they are sinful. Let the semen shoot up the alter boy's anal cavity as god intended. Don't worry, I got your back."


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 1, 2010)

miktheword said:


> questions for those of you going on the protest
> 
> do you think your individual (maybe laudible) reasons for going will be heard by the pope and shown by the media? or do you think its more likely that you'll just be additions to the numbers of what will be seen as an anti Catholic protest/
> 
> ...


 
Anjem Choudhury is hardly on the same scale as the fucking pope. He is an oddball with two dozen followers. The pope has, what, a billion?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 1, 2010)

Chouders fuckin loves it when you go and get annoyed with him too, it's his whole schtick. The pope on the other hand, he's not so much a fan of bad publicity, that's why he helps to cover up the systematic sexual torture of kids by men of the cloth...


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 1, 2010)

The pope is fucking William Hague an anonymous source has just revealed.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 1, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Anjem Choudhury is hardly on the same scale as the fucking pope. He is an oddball with two dozen followers. The pope has, what, a billion?


 
Although not as infallible or as authoritarian as you may think. The Second Vatican Council states that every Catholic must answer to their conscience, not the Pope.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 1, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Although not as infallible or as authoritarian as you may think. The Second Vatican Council states that every Catholic must answer to their conscience, not the Pope.


 

what about when he sits in the magic chair of infallibility though? Throne of whatsis face, St Peter isn't it?


----------



## N_igma (Sep 1, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> what about when he sits in the magic chair of infallibility though?



Fuck when's the last time that's happened? All I know is that Catholics certainly don't have to believe everything the Pope says and it isn't as fuckwitted or backward as Islamism or Evangelical Christianity is for instance.


----------



## the button (Sep 1, 2010)

N_igma said:


> AThe Second Vatican Council states that every Catholic must answer to their conscience, not the Pope.


 
It's true. As per the pastoral constitution on the church in the modern world, _Gaudium et spes_, promulgated by His Holiness, Pope Paul VI, 



> Laymen should also know that it is generally the function of their well-formed Christian conscience to see that the divine law is inscribed in the life of the earthly city; from priests they may look for spiritual light and nourishment. Let the layman not imagine that his pastors are always such experts, that to every problem which arises, however complicated, they can readily give him a concrete solution, or even that such is their mission.



So Catholics have to answer to their conscience rather than the Pope, because, er, the Pope says so.


----------



## the button (Sep 1, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Fuck when's the last time that's happened?



Just the once, IIRC -- the definition of the doctrine of the assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary. Papal infallibility was only defined as a doctrine in the 19th century.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 1, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Fuck when's the last time that's happened? All I know is that Catholics certainly don't have to believe everything the Pope says and it isn't as fuckwitted or backward as Islamism or Evangelical Christianity is for instance.


 
Isn't it? How do you quantify which one is the more fuckwitted?

The whole contraception thing, for instance. That is pretty backward and fuckwitted.


----------



## the button (Sep 1, 2010)

I would say the characterisation of homosexuality as "gravely sinful and objectively disordered" was fairly fuckwitted too. Especially coming from a Pope who is renowned in Vatican circles for surrounding himself with the finest young theologians that the Church has to offer. Who all happen to be strapping lads with blond hair.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 2, 2010)

the button said:


> I would say the characterisation of homosexuality as "gravely sinful and objectively disordered" was fairly fuckwitted too. Especially coming from a Pope who is renowned in Vatican circles for surrounding himself with the finest young theologians that the Church has to offer. Who all happen to be strapping lads with blond hair.


 
Strapping lads with blond hair, eh?
Nature or nurture, do you think?


----------



## the button (Sep 2, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> Strapping lads with blond hair, eh?
> Nature or nurture, do you think?



Strapping lads with blond hair make excellent theologians. 

While I was in the Jesuits, one of my confreres (a 6ft 2 Polish expert on the theology of St Thomas Acquinas) supplemented his meagre £80 a month pocket money by doing favours for gentlemen in the City.


----------



## ash (Sep 2, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Yep, it's only last week that I saw an angry pitchfork-wielding mob descend on some dog-collared chap.
> 
> This is such a silly claim in reality. The average joe in blighty is far more likely to suffer reverse discrimination as they try and force their kids into some kind of faith school through blagging and dishonesty.



OR send them to a non-faith school and have a 'compulsary act of daily worship'  Bollocks to that


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 2, 2010)

miktheword said:


> questions for those of you going on the protest
> 
> do you think your individual (maybe laudible) reasons for going will be heard by the pope and shown by the media? or do you think its more likely that you'll just be additions to the numbers of what will be seen as an anti Catholic protest/



People protest for various reasons. Personally I'll be there to register my opposition not only to Catholicism, but to religion in general. Of course I'll only be making up numbers but that's the  case at pretty much any protest. Dawkins often makes the point that religion is protected from criticism in a way that no other area of society is. Criticise someone's politics by all means, their hobbies and sexual proclivities, their class, the way they bring up their children .... all fair game. But condemn someone's _religion_ and that's it, you're going to hell, and in some countries, prison too. It's one of the most unreasonable taboos I can think of. 

Now I'm not suggesting for a minute that marching is going to stop this rancid old scrote's visit, or even change its status from a state visit to a pastoral one. It sure as hell isn't going to end religion either. But I'll be doing my bit to make up numbers, nail my colours to the mast and say, it's ok to criticise religion. The more people that do it the more people will feel comfortable about challenging the ridiculous concept that religion is beyond critical comment.



> also, as someone put the scenario forward earlier, swap the pope for a radical Muslim, Choudary say, Would you go? or a more mainstream Iman who advocates Sharia law,
> 
> would you be looking for seats on the coach with as much fervour?
> 
> or, as I suspect, engage in much scratching of head and thinking of 100 reasons not to go?



This is the second time someone's posted this claptrap.

There is no equivalence here. 'Firebrand' imams are Islam's equivalent of Catholic priests that fuck kids. A minority, but nonetheless a significant problem. And yes, I'd happily protest them too if I could be sure I wasn't rubbing shoulders with a bunch of racists at the same time. 

No other religion has a global head, such as the pope, gods main representative on earth <snigger> and in that sense yes, I guess he is an "easy target". Good. I wish they all were. I wish jews, muslims and other christians also packaged everything that I loathe about their faiths into one neat parcel and sent it to London on a visit. 

Then I could tell him to poke it too.


----------



## moon23 (Sep 2, 2010)

What is the point of this protest? Is it simply to demonstrate intolerance towards other people's religious belief?


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 2, 2010)

moon23 said:


> What is the point of this protest? Is it simply to demonstrate intolerance towards other people's religious belief?


 
No its to protest the corrupt power-base of the Catholic Church and a Pope that's presided over child abuse scandal after child abuse scandal whilst burying his head and blaming everybody else (women, homosexuals) for societies decline.

It's also surely to protest that the Pope's visit will be afforded from the public purse.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 2, 2010)

moon23 said:


> What is the point of this protest? Is it simply to demonstrate intolerance towards other people's religious belief?



 Brilliant. Right after a post that addresses precisely this question.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 2, 2010)

The point of the protest seems to be to walk from A to B and thus feeling like you've "done something" and hence have no need to do anything else.

Pepole should be blocking the pope's route through London in addition to making their own route.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 2, 2010)

moon23 said:


> What is the point of this protest? Is it simply to demonstrate intolerance towards other people's religious belief?


 
Amazing, its one thing not to read the thread its another to not even read the post above your's.  No wonder you are getting you're arse handed to you on that lib dem thread.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 2, 2010)

moon23 said:


> What is the point of this protest? Is it simply to demonstrate intolerance towards other people's religious belief?


 
No, it's to protest against what Ratzinger represents: A Vatican that routinely sweeps the criminal behaviour of its' minions under the carpet; an institution whose upper hierarchy are allowed to pronounce on matters that they hold no qualifications in, that affect the health of millions; An organisation whose lower hierarchy have an effective _carte blanche_ to behave improperly, because they're aware that the upper hierarchy is loathe to act against them because of the bad publicity that could be generated.

It's not about belief, it's about abuse of power.


----------



## miktheword (Sep 2, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> People protest for various reasons. Personally I'll be there to register my opposition not only to Catholicism, but to religion in general. Of course I'll only be making up numbers but that's the  case at pretty much any protest. Dawkins often makes the point that religion is protected from criticism in a way that no other area of society is. Criticise someone's politics by all means, their hobbies and sexual proclivities, their class, the way they bring up their children .... all fair game. But condemn someone's _religion_ and that's it, you're going to hell, and in some countries, prison too. It's one of the most unreasonable taboos I can think of.
> 
> Now I'm not suggesting for a minute that marching is going to stop this rancid old scrote's visit, or even change its status from a state visit to a pastoral one. It sure as hell isn't going to end religion either. But I'll be doing my bit to make up numbers, nail my colours to the mast and say, it's ok to criticise religion. The more people that do it the more people will feel comfortable about challenging the ridiculous concept that religion is beyond critical comment.
> 
> ...





well, you answer my ,in part rhetorical, questions Spymaster.
You admit that you wouldn't go if you couldn't be sure that you'll be grouped along side a bunch of racists such as the EDL. But on what will be seen as an anti catholic protest, there will be many anti papist bigots, many of whom are racist, whatever the private views of the current pope. You seemingly have no problem with that.
The second time 'this claptrap' was posted? well, of course, that's why I said, 'as someone posted earlier...' On this point, in your comparison of firebrand imans and Catholic kiddie fiddlers, I note that you avoid my deliberate inclusion of 'a mainstream muslim preacher - one who advocates sharia law?' this is MAINSTREAM muslim opinion in Britain!  (given the choice, would they prefer it? even if not actively campaigning for it) 
you avoided answering it the first time. Would you be organising a coach trip??!!     ( FWIW I oppose religion too, and I was brought up a Catholic.)
 In part, you've already answered, you would look at who you would be protesting with. But it seems to only apply to Muslims / EDL. You're not so bothered who you may be aligning  with on the anti  Catholic one. 
So, principled, anti religious, bigoted views, which you will protest about wherever they rear their ugly head?
or hypocrisy?
 Whatever I think of your response, I'll avoid calling it claptrap. Common decency I would have thought.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 2, 2010)

miktheword said:


> well, you answer my ,in part rhetorical, questions Spymaster.
> You admit that you wouldn't go if you couldn't be sure that you'll be grouped along side a bunch of racists such as the EDL. But on what will be seen as an anti catholic protest, there will be many anti papist bigots, many of whom are racist, whatever the private views of the current pope. You seemingly have no problem with that.



You're missing my, perhaps poorly made, point. The vast majority of anti-islamic protests here are organised by the far right. They are simply racist rallies disguised (often poorly) as anti-terrorist/hate-preach concern. The real thrust of these demos is to stir up racial hatred and the majority of participants will be racists. That's why I'd avoid them. 

This is not the case with the rally against this papal visit. Whilst there will undoubtedly be racists and bigots in the crowds (just as there would have been at the anti-Bush march and that against the invasion of Iraq), the substantive thrust of the protest is against religion, the catholic church, its policies, and its being afforded "State" importance.

Your comparison with Islam is a strawman. Honestly. I would welcome the opportunity to demonstrate against prominent mainstream muslims too, provided the above criteria were fulfilled. Read some of my backposts, I abhor Islam. 

Do you honestly believe that Catholicism is getting a tougher ride here than Islam? That's a ludicrous assertion. 

You're hypocrisy hunting where none exists.


----------



## treelover (Sep 2, 2010)

> There is no equivalence here. 'Firebrand' imams are Islam's equivalent of Catholic priests that fuck kids. A minority, but nonetheless a significant problem. And yes, I'd happily protest them too if I could be sure I wasn't rubbing shoulders with a bunch of racists at the same time.




No, you are wrong, in some parts of the world Islamic leaders and Imans have basically the power of life and death over their subjects, and yes many have visited the UK. 

these moral somersaults are getting ever more tangled up...


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 2, 2010)

xes said:


> Quite fucking possibly. Might even get my catholic mate to join me (I'd have to slightly lie to him about the cause of the protest... )


 
That's ok, you can say ten Hail Marys later and you'll be forgiven


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 2, 2010)

treelover said:


> No, you are wrong, in some parts of the world Islamic leaders and Imans have basically the power of life and death over their subjects, and yes many have visited the UK.



Which ones have been global representatives of the entire religion of Islam, and which have been given state visits?


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 2, 2010)

miktheword said:


> also, as someone put the scenario forward earlier, swap the pope for a radical Muslim, Choudary say, Would you go? or a more mainstream Iman who advocates Sharia law,


Sharia law is a complex and much-misrepresented catalogue of laws. as such, the elders, imams and organisers of most UK mosques  do not, _per se_, support sharia - in fact, it's doubtful the majority want to see _all_ of sharia implemented here, and the organisers and elders of _most_ mosques are usually first to fall in line behind the 'uphold the laws of the land' banner, and are vociferous supporters of UK human rights laws. In fact, there is just one part of sharia that there is a sizeable majority behind, and that is the one that regulates disputes between different members of the community. So, this is a bit of a straw man.
equally, choudhary is a ranting fringe irrelevance who has some support at the radical - and youthful - end of the UK moslem community, but not much beyond that. He is *NOT* the worldwide head of Sunni Islam - in fact, there is no such thing - nor is he accepted uncritically as such by over a billion people. The Pope IS the heart of Roman  Catholicism worldwide, he is up to his neck in defending some truly horrific practices of individual priests and policies of the Church as a whole. 
i'm with spymaster - to me, religion, all religion is wrong, and I will always fight for the primacy of Reason and the rational, of progress, over medieval superstition and barbarism.
so in  answer to the question: 


> would you be looking for seats on the coach with as much fervour?
> 
> or, as I suspect, engage in much scratching of head and thinking of 100 reasons not to go?


Yes, of course, I would, whilst keeping my distance from the racist neanderthals also on said protest and making it quite clear they are nothing to do with me.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 2, 2010)

treelover said:


> these moral somersaults are getting ever more tangled up...



The only thing tangled up round here is that rather tortuous metaphor.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

moon23 said:


> What is the point of this protest? Is it simply to demonstrate intolerance towards other people's religious belief?


 
Nail on the head. Sectarianism. Bigotry. It's all right here.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

jer said:


> Nail on the head. Sectarianism. Bigotry. It's all right here.


 
Ge a gip you loon. Sectarian my arse. Do you think the protest is going to comprise of a couple of orange lodges and some rangers fans? Tit.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Ge a gip you loon. Sectarian my arse. Do you think the protest is going to comprise of a couple of orange lodges and some rangers fans? Tit.


 
Ah, the old "loon" reply. Standard. If you're going to dismiss all religions, do so with equal gusto. This is just trendy placard waving because catholicism is an easy target.


----------



## treelover (Sep 2, 2010)

@spymaster

I'm very aware that in Islam there is no one earthly authority and Streathamite has outlined comprehensively the general perspective of the Muslim community here and the irrelevance of Choudary, etc. But to me again, i still think the people who are protesting the Pope would be very very circumspect about protesting against a significant radical Islamic figure, many who have indeed been on these shores.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 2, 2010)

I was brought up catholic and would go on the march if i could. 

Its got absolutley nothing to do with 'sectarianism' or being agaisnt catholics.
Its protsting that this vile, biggotted, ex-naxi youth member, nonce protecting, mysonginicstic, homophobic shit bag is being invited here on a state visit. 
The media and politicians will be cringeingly deferential  which  makes  protesting against the visit essentail for anyone who oppose the Pope and the Vaticans utterly reactioanry doctrines and their malign effect on millions of people around the globe.  

And yes - im sure if some Isamic nut job was being welcomed here and feted by the establishment there be - quite rightly - protests about that too. 

As for 'anti catholic sectariansim' - I have never seen a hint of it in england - norn ireland and bit of scotland maybe - but no-one else gives a fuck.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

Kaka Tim said:


> I was brought up catholic and would go on the march if i could.
> 
> Its got absolutley nothing to do with 'sectarianism' or being agaisnt catholics.
> Its protsting that this vile, biggotted, ex-naxi youth member, nonce protecting, mysonginicstic, homophobic shit bag is being invited here on a state visit.
> ...


 
I too, was brought up a catholic & I have no love for the actual religion nor Ratzinger and his doctrine. I just feel uneasy about the discussions here, at times. As for English sectarianism; there's some dodgy effigy burning in Lewes that goes under the umbrella of "tradition"...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

jer said:


> Ah, the old "loon" reply. Standard. If you're going to dismiss all religions, do so with equal gusto. This is just trendy placard waving because catholicism is an easy target.


 
No, it is cos the pope is getting a state visit. You get called a loon because you are.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 2, 2010)

In interest of balance, although the Popes ex membership of the Hitler Youth is a rich source of humour, it wasn't like he had much choice in the matter.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 2, 2010)

oh and anti-Catholicism on sectarian grounds is alive and well within english baptist tradition, the english are just too polite to articulate it via the Armalite- challenging doctrinal matters in a mild tone is the preferred method(ist)


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> No, it is cos the pope is getting a state visit. You get called a loon because you are.


 
I am a loon because I expose the hipocrisy of your empty rhetoric.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

jer said:


> I am a loon because I expose the hipocrisy of your empty rhetoric.


 
No, you are a loon because you are a self-important fuckwit with a martyr complex.

Do you even know what rhetoric means? No, I'd wager.


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> No, you are a loon because you are a self-important fuckwit with a martyr complex.
> 
> Do you even know what rhetoric means? No, I'd wager.


 
Ha ha, bang to rights.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> In interest of balance, although the Popes ex membership of the Hitler Youth is a rich source of humour, it wasn't like he had much choice in the matter.


 
You put all of us demagogues to shame dotcom. You're so fair and balanced. Like Fox News.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 2, 2010)

Why are people protesting against the pope? The op just invites you to do it but is bereft of a reason as to why.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Ha ha, bang to rights.


 
Ha ha can't answer any tough questions


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 2, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> You put all of us demagogues to shame dotcom. You're so fair and balanced. Like Fox News.


 
how dare you.

TBF he is bang to rights on the complicity in covering up noncery issue- so the wall spot is reserved nonetheless. It just trouble me now and then that people go '40s germany and still alive?-inveterate Nazi, likely SS' cos think how many PBI in the wermacht and other branches might have been a bit disquieted and swept along by the tide of voices telling him he was wrong and to feel bad for the victims was fucking treachery-there must have been consciences numbed by the fire of the machine just as your thumb will numb when you burn it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 2, 2010)

event website said:
			
		

> £10 in advance – £12 on the door includes admission to late-night clubbing after-party.



This is just spam really, isn't it?

http://www.protest-the-pope.org.uk/2010/08/protest-the-pope-the-charity-party/


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> No, you are a loon because you are a self-important fuckwit with a martyr complex.
> 
> Do you even know what rhetoric means? No, I'd wager.


 
And you going out to protest isn't a form of martyrdom? Eejit.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

jer said:


> And you going out to protest isn't a form of martyrdom? Eejit.


 
No, it isn't. What do you think martyr means, loon?

Tormentors lol


----------



## arthurgriffith (Sep 2, 2010)

We have a duty to protect young people and this must take precedence over everything else. This man they call Papa is instrumental in preventing the perpetrators of crimes against young people being brought to justice, whoever protects him is in doing so causing undue harm and suffering to children. We must not allow this man to continue protecting criminals by claiming he has any form of divine blessing, he is what he is, an evil sick and dangerous person.

I am looking forward to a huge and just happening, his legal arrest and trial.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> No, it isn't. What do you think martyr means, loon?
> 
> Tormentors lol


 
You hang on my every word, don't you.

Nice derail, btw.


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 2, 2010)

Blueshirt counter-protest.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 2, 2010)

I think you actually have to be killed for your faith- willfuly and head held high, not ambushed by bomb or gun- for it to be proper martyrdom.

like that Peter who demanded to be crucified upside down because he was not worthy to die as his Lord did. Cunt, mind, hated women.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> how dare you.
> 
> TBF he is bang to rights on the complicity in covering up noncery issue- so the wall spot is reserved nonetheless. It just trouble me now and then that people go '40s germany and still alive?-inveterate Nazi, likely SS' cos think how many PBI in the wermacht and other branches might have been a bit disquieted and swept along by the tide of voices telling him he was wrong and to feel bad for the victims was fucking treachery-there must have been consciences numbed by the fire of the machine just as your thumb will numb when you burn it.



One of the things I like about you is that you've truly mastered the art of talking shite and sense at the exact same time. And beautifully too.

I guess what you're saying here is: given the totalitarian nature of nazism it woulda kinda have been tuff not to have been implicated on some level if you were around then and we should take this into account?


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Isn't it? How do you quantify which one is the more fuckwitted?
> 
> The whole contraception thing, for instance. That is pretty backward and fuckwitted.


 
Yes it is, the Catholic Church has fuckwits at the head but a fairly moderate following. Islamists and Evangelicals are just fuckwits, full stop.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Blueshirt counter-protest.



Explain to everyone here what you mean by blueshirt you pseud.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

jer said:


> You hang on my every word, don't you.
> 
> Nice derail, btw.


 
I'm bang on topic, and you responded to me, not t'oher way around. Still, at least you get a chance to feel important and persecuted, eh? Lol.

What does martyr mean and how is protesting akin to martyrdom?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> I'm bang on topic, and you responded to me, not t'oher way around. Still, at least you get a chance to feel important and persecuted, eh? Lol.
> 
> What does martyr mean and how is protesting akin to martyrdom?



If you don't know something as simple as that, a loon like me can hardly help you out. Lol.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Yes it is, the Catholic Church has fuckwits at the head but a fairly moderate following. Islamists and Evangelicals are just fuckwits, full stop.


 
Islamism is a political ideology, surely you mean Islam?

Are there no moderate Muslims? And no moderate Lutherans? No moderate Pentecostals? That William Wilberfoce, what a radical fuckwit.

And how you can claim the entire Catholic rank and file is moderate is beyond me. Opus Dei, anybody?

You don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 2, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> One of the things I like about you is that you've truly mastered the art of talking shite and sense at the exact same time. And beautifully too.
> 
> I guess what you're saying here is: given the totalitarian nature of nazism it woulda kinda have been tuff not to have been implicated on some level if you were around then and we should take this into account?


 
exactly so- I'd have been in the camps with the Reds cos I don't let myself be swept. I'm not better, just a contrary fuck. And some Politicals were released from the camps, just so long as they were not jewish or romany obv.

Other folks given the choice or the horror of the camps or in being a penal legion on the eastern front would just keep their heads down and do what they were told. Complicity in degradation see? Primo Levi is good on this.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

jer said:


> If you don't know something as simple as that, a loon like me can hardly help you out. Lol.


 
So you don't know?

If I were you, I'd stop using words that I didn't understand.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Islamism is a political ideology, surely you mean Islam?
> 
> Are there no moderate Muslims? And no moderate Lutherans? No moderate Pentecostals? That William Wilberfoce, what a radical fuckwit.
> 
> ...



He said a "fairly moderate following". Opus Dei are a minority.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> So you don't know?
> 
> If I were you, I'd stop using words that I didn't understand.


 
Clearly you haven't a clue. I'd stop typing and pick up a bluffers guide to the English language, if I were in your shoes.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 2, 2010)

Why not just do it in your own shoes?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

jer said:


> Clearly you haven't a clue. I'd stop typing and pick up a bluffers guide to the English language, if I were in your shoes.


 
Me bluffing?

What does rhetoric mean? What does martyr mean?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Why not just do it in your own shoes?


 
I'm shoeless


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Islamism is a political ideology, surely you mean Islam?



No I mean Islamists. 



Proper Tidy said:


> Are there no moderate Muslims?



I mean Islamists.



Proper Tidy said:


> And no moderate Lutherans?



There are, perhaps I should have termed my definition of Evangelicism to define the knuckledragging fucks that are prevelant all over America. Evolution deniars, young earth believers etc etc.



Proper Tidy said:


> No moderate Pentecostals?



As above.



Proper Tidy said:


> That William Wilberfoce, what a radical fuckwit.



As above



Proper Tidy said:


> And how you can claim the entire Catholic rank and file is moderate is beyond me. Opus Dei, anybody?



I said a fairly moderate following, please keep up.



Proper Tidy said:


> You don't know what you are talking about.



Oh please I could almost bet my entire life I know more about this shit than you do.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

jer said:


> He said a "fairly moderate following". Opus Dei are a minority.


 
So are the Islamists and the Evangelicals


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Me bluffing?
> 
> What does rhetoric mean? What does martyr mean?


 
Lol. Loon


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Sep 2, 2010)

To be fair, Catholicism is a load of bollocks and the vast majority of Catholics are fucked in the head (literally if they're kids). The Catholic Church gets far too easy a ride in this country, it's about time we cracked down on the nutters.

I think this demo will be a good thing if it makes papists feel uncomfortable and unwelcome in the UK.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> So are the Islamists and the Evangelicals


 
Bit of a change from _And how you can claim the entire Catholic rank and file is moderate is beyond me_


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> To be fair, Catholicism is a load of bollocks and the vast majority of Catholics are fucked in the head (literally if they're kids). The Catholic Church gets far too easy a ride in this country, it's about time we cracked down on the nutters.
> 
> I think this demo will be a good thing if it makes papists feel uncomfortable and unwelcome in the UK.



 Nah, it's grand - you've been doing it for centuries and here we are


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 2, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Yes it is, the Catholic Church has fuckwits at the head but a fairly moderate following. Islamists and Evangelicals are just fuckwits, full stop.


 
Arse- both islam an Evangelical christianity has a large body of moderates as well- the fuckwits just shout loud and inveigle prats and vulnerables into the 'fold' and use them to further their own shitty ends. Power is the key to religion as prosecuted by the wankers. They lie to everyone and that includes themselves. What they hold in their hearts is a hate they call holiness.

If there is a god they'll meet him one day and be told that the use of religion to further there own ends has condemned them to the flames.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

N_igma said:


> No I mean Islamists.



But that is a political take on an exising faith, why are you compaing it to an actual faith?



> I mean Islamists.



"As above"



> There are, perhaps I should have termed my definition of Evangelicism to define the knuckledragging fucks that are prevelant all over America. Evolution deniars, young earth believers etc etc.



You mean evangelical fundamentalists then, not evangelicals.




> I said a fairly moderate following, please keep up.



On what do you base this assertion? Why are Catholics more likely to be moderate than Muslims or non-Anglican prods?



> Oh please I could almost bet my entire life I know more about this shit than you do.


 
I'll take that bet.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Arse- both islam an Evangelical christianity has a large body of moderates as well- the fuckwits just shout loud and inveigle prats and vulnerables into the 'fold' and use them to further their own shitty ends. Power is the key to religion as prosecuted by the wankers. They lie to everyone and that includes themselves. What they hold in their hearts is a hate they call holiness.
> 
> If there is a god they'll meet him one day and be told that the use of religion to further there own ends has condemned them to the flames.



I didn't say Islam and I also clarified my position re:Evangelicals.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 2, 2010)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> To be fair, Catholicism is a load of bollocks and the vast majority of Catholics are fucked in the head (literally if they're kids). The Catholic Church gets far too easy a ride in this country, it's about time we cracked down on the nutters.
> 
> I think this demo will be a good thing if it makes papists feel uncomfortable and unwelcome in the UK.


 
Catholicism is syncretism- a model of worship that overlays far older faiths wherever you find it.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

jer said:


> Bit of a change from _And how you can claim the entire Catholic rank and file is moderate is beyond me_


 
What is different? You and N_igma are claiming Catholics are more moderate because the exremists are in the minority - yet they are in every faith.

The Islamists and Evangelicals are minorities too, you fool.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

jer said:


> Lol. Loon


 
You're really flapping here aren't you, Martyr Jer.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> But that is a political take on an exising faith, why are you compaing it to an actual faith?



Because they want Islam to dominate both religious and secular life. Why should I not pick them out for being complete fuckwits?



Proper Tidy said:


> You mean evangelical fundamentalists then, not evangelicals.



Yes



Proper Tidy said:


> On what do you base this assertion? Why are Catholics more likely to be moderate than Muslims or non-Anglican prods?



Where are you getting this Muslim shit from? When's the last time groups of Catholics tried to convert you or be all in your face about their religion? Most Catholics, Protestants, Muslims etc are not and keep religion in private. The two groups I mentioned do not, therefore I singled them out. 



Proper Tidy said:


> I'll take that bet.


 
I'm sure you will.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> You're really flapping here aren't you, Martyr Jer.


 
No, you've taken the discussion down to the level of a playground spat. Maybe you're more comfortable at that level but I'm not going to respond to your probing questions. 

And you completely fucked up trying to bring Opus Dei into it. You really are second rate.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Sep 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Catholicism is syncretism- a model of worship that overlays far older faiths wherever you find it.


 
I know.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Because they want Islam to dominate both religious and secular life. Why should I not pick them out for being complete fuckwits?



No reason, but you are comparing a fairly small political sect of a major faith to an actual major faith to demonstrate that Catholicism is progressive or some shit. You can see your mistake aleady, can't you?



> Yes



So, again, you are comparing a minority sect to one of, if not the, largest faith in the world.



> Where are you getting this Muslim shit from? When's the last time groups of Catholics tried to convert you or be all in your face about their religion? Most Catholics, Protestants, Muslims etc are not and keep religion in private. The two groups I mentioned do not, therefore I singled them out.



But why? They are not comparable to Catholics. They are comparable to Opus Dei, or at a push the Jesuits.



> I'm sure you will.


 
Okay then. Bet laid, you were wrong. Are you now going to honour the bet?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

jer said:


> No, you've taken the discussion down to the level of a playground spat. Maybe you're more comfortable at that level but I'm not going to respond to your probing questions.
> 
> And you completely fucked up trying to bring Opus Dei into it. You really are second rate.


 
Opus Dei are equivalent to Islamists and fundies, so why not?

You, as usual, are clueless as fuck. Your blagging fools nobody you know.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Opus Dei are equivalent to Islamists and fundies, so why not?
> 
> You, as usual, are clueless as fuck. Your blagging fools nobody you know.


 
N correctly stated that most catholics are moderate (not all) and then you gleefully mentioned the OD, as if they are somehow representative of the religion. You lose. Pay the man & sod off back to your sectarian ways.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> No reason, but you are comparing a fairly small political sect of a major faith to an actual major faith to demonstrate that Caholicism is progressive or some shit. You can see your mistake aleady, can't you?



No I was merely pointing out that Catholicism isn't as backward as most people think. 



Proper Tidy said:


> So, again, you are comparing a minority sect to one of, if not the, largest faith in the world.



As above.



Proper Tidy said:


> Bu why? They are not comparable to Catholics. They are comparable to Opus Dei, or at a push the Jesuis.


 
If you think Opus Dei or the Jesuits constitute as much a threat as Islamism or Evangelical Fundamentalism then your head is in the clouds. Both Islamism and Fundamental Evangelicism are growing religious movements which have already began to move into the secular realm in many areas of the world. 



Proper Tidy said:


> Okay then. Bet laid, you were wrong. Are you now going to honour the bet?


 
This is a debate, there are no right or wrong answers.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Opus Dei are equivalent to Islamists and fundies, so why not?
> 
> You, as usual, are clueless as fuck. Your blagging fools nobody you know.


 
N correctly stated that most catholics are moderate (not all) and then you gleefully mentioned the OD, as if they are somehow representative of the religion. You lose. Pay the man & sod off back to your sectarian ways.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 2, 2010)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I know.


 
while bestride my hobby horse I will mention that european religions of pre-catholic origin are subsumed to a less noticeable level because it has been done for so much longer. Vodoun and similar african/catholic fusions are way more obvious. St Peter is Papa Legba, Loa and Saint- the witches of african traditions knew the truth of semiotics before the word was coined. 

(got to say semiotics- I consider the day a winner of day)


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

jer said:


> N correctly stated that most catholics are moderate (not all) and then you gleefully mentioned the OD, as if they are somehow representative of the religion. You lose. Pay the man & sod off back to your sectarian ways.


 
How can I be a sectarian? I am an atheist from a secular home. We've already discussed using words you don't know the meaning of, haven't we?

OD are equivalent to the Wahhabis and bible belt fundies which N-igma cited as proof that extremists aren't Catholic.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> How can I be a sectarian? I am an atheist from a secular home. We've already discussed using words you don't know the meaning of, haven't we?
> 
> OD are equivalent to the Wahhabis and bible belt fundies which N-igma cited as proof that extremists aren't Catholic.


 
How can you be sectarian? Quite easily, it appears. And the comments that prove it are on the other thread where you and your pal fantasise about me bumming a priest.

Sadly, some British love to demonise and persecute catholics, always have, always will.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> OD are equivalent to the Wahhabis and bible belt fundies which N-igma cited as proof that extremists aren't Catholic.


 
I never once said there are no Catholic extremists, you're putting words in my mouth. The main difference between the fuckwits of Opus Dei and the one's I mentioned are that Catholics actually respect the separation of Church and State, the others don't. The evidence is there to see.

I fully welcome this protest against the Pope, freedom of speech and right to protest and what not.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

N_igma said:


> No I was merely pointing out that Catholicism isn't as backward as most people think.



But your example was flawed. You can either compare Catholicism to other major faiths, or compare the most extreme Catholics to the most extreme fom other faiths. What you are doing, by compaing extremist Muslims and Prods to mainstream Catholics, is at best disingenuous.



> As above.



As above.





> If you think Opus Dei or the Jesuits constitute as much a threat as Islamism or Evangelical Fundamentalism then your head is in the clouds. Both Islamism and Fundamental Evangelicism are growing religious movements which have already began to move into the secular realm in many areas of the world.



Eve been to Spain? OD have their own university there and everything. Italy, Latin America... basically, the Catholic countries, big surpise.

We have had OD cabinet ministers in the UK - have we had any Islamist ones?



> This is a debate, there are no right or wrong answers.



Yes there are.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

jer said:


> How can you be sectarian? Quite easily, it appears. And the comments that prove it are on the other thread where you and your pal fantasise about me bumming a priest.
> 
> Sadly, some British love to demonise and persecute catholics, always have, always will.


 
Oh fuck off. You do fuck priests, you clergy bummer.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 2, 2010)

That Ruth Kelly is rumoured to be Opus Dei- the horrible cah.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

N_igma said:


> I never once said there are no Catholic extremists, you're putting words in my mouth. The main difference between the fuckwits of Opus Dei and the one's I mentioned are that Catholics actually respect the separation of Church and State, the others don't. The evidence is there to see.
> 
> *I fully welcome this protest against the Pope, freedom of speech and right to protest and what not*.



^ this. I just wonder about if those who claim they detest religion, whether it's only certain religions they target.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

N_igma said:


> The main difference between the fuckwits of Opus Dei and the one's I mentioned are that Catholics actually respect the separation of Church and State, the others don't. The evidence is there to see..


 
Is it? Are there no states which are officially Catholic then? No country where the official religion is rc?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 2, 2010)

in nomine colon, et filled mouth, et splitring insanctus
ahhh-meeeen

lol

You can keep that one. Gold.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Oh fuck off. You do fuck priests, you clergy bummer.


 
You so wish you were Lletsa or ern, don't you? Not even in their league.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> But your example was flawed. You can either compare Catholicism to other major faiths, or compare the most extreme Catholics to the most extreme fom other faiths.



I outlined this in my previous post.



Proper Tidy said:


> Eve been to Spain?



Yes it was lovely.



Proper Tidy said:


> OD have their own university there and everything. Italy, Latin America... basically, the Catholic countries, big surpise.



Do they want Catholicism to dominate secular life? No. 



Proper Tidy said:


> We have had OD cabinet ministers in the UK - have we had any Islamist ones?



We've got Scientologist actors too. What's your point?



Proper Tidy said:


> Yes there are.



There are not right or wrong answers just good arguments.

Oh and you clearly do have an axe to grind against Catholics judging by your priest fucking comment. How mature.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Is it? Are there no states which are officially Catholic then? No country where the official religion is rc?


 
De facto certainly but de jure? The Vatican is the only one I can think of. Certainly haven't heard of any Catholic countries where other religions are expressely banned!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

jer said:


> You so wish you were Lletsa or ern, don't you? Not even in their league.


 
I don't even know who Lletsa is. I don't aspire to be anybody other than me. I just think you are an objectionable fuckwitted whiny pig ignorant little cunt. If this Lletsa shares my view then he's okay in my book.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 2, 2010)

I think the moany sack of shite managed to get banned although that might just be me imagining shit I want to happen. Again.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

N_igma said:


> I outlined this in my previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Shall I make a vicar fucking comment to balance the books?

Priests aren't sacred to me, remember.

All hail the cafflicks, onward progressive christian soldiers. Lol.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> I don't even know who Lletsa is. I don't aspire to be anybody other than me. I just think you are an objectionable fuckwitted whiny pig ignorant little cunt. If this Lletsa shares my view then he's okay in my book.


 
You don't like me because you arguments are full of holes and you especially don't like being challenged, so you bring out the big guns and fantasize about me and priests.

I've seen more intelligent debate from fighting fish.

You sir, are a cock, a coward, a biggot and without any redeeming characteristics.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2010)

I suppose my main point is that yes go to the protest, express your distaste for religion and the Pope and what not but please leave the whole sneering and sniding to one side. It's just as bad as god botherers who condemn everyone to hell. Gets tired and boring very quick.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Shall I make a vicar fucking comment to balance the books?
> 
> Priests aren't sacred to me, remember.
> 
> *All hail the cafflicks, onward progressive christian soldiers.* Lol.



You prick.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

N_igma said:


> De facto certainly but de jure? The Vatican is the only one I can think of. Certainly haven't heard of any Catholic countries where other religions are expressely banned!


 
But that isn't separation of state and religion, is it?

remind me, what evangelical fundie states are there?


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Priests aren't sacred to me, remember.


 
Neither to me I'm as atheist as they come.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

jer said:


> You don't like me because you arguments are full of holes and you especially don't like being challenged, so you bring out the big guns and fantasize about me and priests.
> 
> I've seen more intelligent debate from fighting fish.
> 
> You sir, are a cock, a coward, a biggot and without any redeeming characteristics.


 
Biggot lol. When have you ever 'challenged' me or anybody else on here? You never have a clue about the subject, for a start.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> But that isn't separation of state and religion, is it?
> 
> remind me, what evangelical fundie states are there?


 
It's their desire which is troublesome. They've even managed to get creationism taught alongside evolution in mainstream schools over there, that's fucking scary.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Neither to me I'm as atheist as they come.


 
So why does insulting priests equal a grudge against Catholics?

Although, admittedly, the inordinately long ceremonies do fuck me right off.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

N_igma said:


> It's their desire which is troublesome. They've even managed to get creationism taught alongside evolution in mainstream schools over there, that's fucking scary.


 
I agree, but these elements exist in every faith, including rc. No one faith is worse than the others, which was your original (and objectionable) premise.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> So why does insulting priests equal a grudge against Catholics?
> 
> Although, admittedly, the inordinately long ceremonies do fuck me right off.


 
Because not all priests are like that, lots of priests do good for their communities and Catholics may rightly be offended by comments that they fuck kids. It's crass generalisations like this that piss me off, I'd rather have a good honest debate about religion than descending into kiddy fiddler pettiness.


----------



## IMR (Sep 2, 2010)

jer said:


> I too, was brought up a catholic & I have no love for the actual religion nor Ratzinger and his doctrine. I just feel uneasy about the discussions here, at times. As for English sectarianism; there's some dodgy effigy burning in Lewes that goes under the umbrella of "tradition"...



Lewes is a hole in a corner. They have bonfire parades in towns ten miles away where they don't have any of that No Popery stuff.

Ratzinger spouts a load of shite on issues like contraception and homosexuality and he's in a position to cause a lot of harm. 

Why should he be spared public criticism? Don't tell me you think he's actually on the bat-phone to God.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Sep 2, 2010)

Minds like those of children

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/8143015.stm


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> No one faith is worse than the others, which was your original (and objectionable) premise.



Maybe not but certain aspects of certain faiths are certainly worse than certain aspects of certain faiths and that was what I was driving at. 

Of course a world without faith would be best but it'll never happen.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Because not all priests are like that, lots of priests do good for their communities and Catholics may rightly be offended by comments that they fuck kids. It's crass generalisations like this that piss me off, I'd rather have a good honest debate about religion than descending into kiddy fiddler pettiness.


 
Actually, I said Jer fucks priests, not that Jer was fucked by a priest as a kid. But hey. I'm certainly not above alluding to Jer getting fiddled by a priest, so I'll take it on the chin. Like Jer did.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Actually, I said Jer fucks priests, not that Jer was fucked by a priest as a kid. But hey. I'm certainly not above alluding to Jer getting fiddled by a priest, so I'll take it on the chin. Like Jer did.


 
I can't keep up with you lot and your kiddy fiddling accusations. Fucking bunch of nonces.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 2, 2010)

jer said:


> I just wonder about if those who claim they detest religion, whether it's only certain religions they target.



TBF I've no particular axe to grind with Buddhists. 

Take a look over on P+P and you'll find shit loads of criticism of Islam. Have a trawl through my old threads and you'll find plenty of hacks at Islam. 

Quite frankly, this is the only specificly anti-RC thread that's been posted for ages. Be honest, you don't want all religions to be treated the same, you want a special exemption from criticism for catholics. 

N_igma has been flip-flapping around attempting to pull the old "but the 'slamists are even worse" gig, which is utterly sterile since the "Islamists" aren't sending 'gods earthly rep' to London on a state visit!

And this:




			
				N-igma said:
			
		

> ..... certain aspects of certain faiths are certainly worse than certain aspects of certain faiths ......



This has to take the prize for the most shaggingly meaningless statement of the year. It's pure arse-biscuits.

Read it again, then shoot yourself!


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Read it again, then shoot yourself!


 
Cute.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> TBF I've no particular axe to grind with Buddhists.
> 
> Take a look over on P+P and you'll find shit loads of criticism of Islam. Have a trawl through my old threads and you'll find plenty of hacks at Islam.
> 
> ...


 
We have to stop agreeing.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Cute.


 
He's right though, it was utterly meaningless.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> I can't keep up with you lot and your kiddy fiddling accusations. Fucking bunch of nonces.


 
Best just to assume all preacher types are nonces. Especially cafflicks. <insert joke smiley here>


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 2, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Cute.



Well come on, ffs!



> ..... certain aspects of certain faiths are certainly worse than certain aspects of certain faiths .......



Did you really mean to say that? 

It's barely fucking English yet you go on to proclaim that it's what you're "driving at".

I'd pull over if I were you son, I think you're overheating.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> I'd pull over if I were you son, I think you're overheating.


 
Meh I'm perfectly fine mate have fun at the protest


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 2, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> We have to stop agreeing.


 
Aye, it's bothering me too. Perhaps you should come to the march. A one day armistice, hostilities to resume on the Monday.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 2, 2010)

jer said:


> Ah, the old "loon" reply. Standard. If you're going to dismiss all religions, do so with equal gusto. This is just trendy placard waving because catholicism is an easy target.


 
I'm equal opportunities when it comes to my contempt for religious institutions, whichever faith they're built on, and it's not Catholicism that many people are protesting, it's the role of the Church's current leader in so many nauseating scandals over the last 3 decades.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> In interest of balance, although the Popes ex membership of the Hitler Youth is a rich source of humour, it wasn't like he had much choice in the matter.


 
I disagree. Hundreds of thousands of German youths refused to join the HJ. Some got prison time, some got stuck into penal battalions and some of the more "revolutionary" ones were executed. Ratzinger chose the option that cost him least, I'd say.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 2, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Aye, it's bothering me too. Perhaps you should come to the march. A one day armistice, hostilities to resume on the Monday.


 
I might. I agree with the protest, although I'll be honest, it isn't my priority. Plus, Laandaan is three hours and £65 away.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 2, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm equal opportunities when it comes to my contempt for religious institutions, whichever faith they're built on, and it's not Catholicism that many people are protesting, it's the role of the Church's current leader in so many nauseating scandals over the last 3 decades.


 
It's interesting, I wonder what Ratzinger expects when he comes here. I wouldn't go out of my way to throw turds at Ayatollah Khomeini back in the day, but I certainly wouldn't have tutted too loudly if it happened. Chief Rabbis always seem to be a bit more up for a laugh.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2010)

IMR said:


> Lewes is a hole in a corner. They have bonfire parades in towns ten miles away where they don't have any of that No Popery stuff.
> 
> Ratzinger spouts a load of shite on issues like contraception and homosexuality and he's in a position to cause a lot of harm.
> 
> *Why should he be spared public criticism? Don't tell me you think he's actually on the bat-phone to God.*



No, of course I don't believe that. I'm not a religious man.


----------



## moon23 (Sep 3, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Brilliant. Right after a post that addresses precisely this question.


 
It was a rhetorical question aimed to demonstrate that the initial post didn't even mention the cause of the protest. It’s hardly surprising that people are going to be asking the question then through the thread is it!

I suspect this protest will do nothing more than act as a conduit for bigots, and offend Catholic people.  Respect and dialogue are more realistic paths to actual change, but protests like this are more about life-style activism.


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 3, 2010)

moon23 said:


> It was a rhetorical question aimed to demonstrate that the initial post didn't even mention the cause of the protest. It’s hardly surprising that people are going to be asking the question then through the thread is it!
> 
> I suspect this protest will do nothing more than act as a conduit for bigots, and offend Catholic people.  Respect and dialogue are more realistic paths to actual change, but protests like this are more about *life-style activism*.



like you you mean?  lol


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 3, 2010)

moon23 said:


> Respect and dialogue are more realistic paths to actual change, *but protests like this are more about life-style activism*.



That's what worries me.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 3, 2010)

This thread is like some weird alternative reality where posters are accusing Spymaster of favoring the muslims.  Have people not read any of his previous 15k posts?


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 3, 2010)

jer said:


> Ah, the old "loon" reply. Standard. If you're going to dismiss all religions, do so with equal gusto. This is just trendy placard waving because catholicism is an easy target.


Utter, total rubbish. I am against ALL religions, and the very concept of religion itself, which I regard as just about the most malign, baleful, harmful and downright crazy concept we, humankind, ever came up with.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 3, 2010)

moon23 said:


> but protests like this are more about life-style activism.


And just who the *hell* do you think you are, to suggest you are beter placed to comment on the motives of those protesting, than us protesters ourselves? This is NOT about 'lifestyle activism' or any such idiotic drivel - it's about making a stand for Reason ancd Progress, and against barbaric medieval superstition.
You, Sir/Maam, are a tool!


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 3, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> No, it's to protest against what Ratzinger represents: A Vatican that routinely sweeps the criminal behaviour of its' minions under the carpet; an institution whose upper hierarchy are allowed to pronounce on matters that they hold no qualifications in, that affect the health of millions; An organisation whose lower hierarchy have an effective _carte blanche_ to behave improperly, because they're aware that the upper hierarchy is loathe to act against them because of the bad publicity that could be generated.
> 
> It's not about belief, it's about abuse of power.


bloody well spot on.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 3, 2010)

Teaboy said:


> This thread is like some weird alternative reality where posters are accusing Spymaster of favoring the muslims.  Have people not read any of his previous 15k posts?


kinda bit like having 16 versions of tbaldwin on one thread!


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 3, 2010)

Couple of things...

1. Ripping on the RCs covering up of institutionalised beasting of kids over several decades is not 'anti-Catholic'. It's 'an inevitable consequence of the RC organisationally giving the OK to kiddy fiddling'.

2. There's a difference between some ratting, rambling Immam coming to the UK and yelling 'Infidel' on his own pocket, seen by 7 people and then fucking off home, to the official reception by our head of state with a man who is in charge...ah, 1701, off home...more later...


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 3, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> Utter, total rubbish. I am against ALL religions, and the very concept of religion itself, which I regard as just about the most malign, baleful, harmful and downright crazy concept we, humankind, ever came up with.


 
I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 3, 2010)

Whens Palpatine due? I might come along and chant 'You used to be in the hitler youth! the hitler youth! the hitler youth!' to the tune of yellow submarine. See if I can't sneak up behind his security detail and goose-step while doing the old finger-tache


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 3, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> Utter, total rubbish. I am against ALL religions, and the very concept of religion itself, which I regard as just about the most malign, baleful, harmful and downright crazy concept we, humankind, ever came up with.



Atheist fundamentalism.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 3, 2010)

Although atheist myself, I don't find all religions and their adherents to be inherently bad. So I find fellow atheists who go off on one about it to be as nutty and intolerant as the maddest mullahs.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 3, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Although atheist myself, I don't find all religions and their adherents to be inherently bad. So I find fellow atheists who go off on one about it to be as nutty and intolerant as the maddest mullahs.


 
I agree mate, fucking sad.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Sep 3, 2010)

I just hate the micks


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 3, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Atheist fundamentalism.


absolutely not; merely the application of all that is rational, reasonable and objective to belief systems whose cornerstones are fairy stories, "this is true becuase it is SO THERE" (in other words faith precludes evidence or empiricism) and apocalyptic threats along the lines of "if you do very bad things the really nasty monsters will come and get you".
I'd call that 'enlighhtened' myself, rather than 'fundamentalist'.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 4, 2010)

One man's freedom fighter is another man's...  DEVIL!

Or perhaps not. But surely Brian Eno is God?


----------



## treelover (Sep 4, 2010)

> PT said
> 
> I think this demo will be a good thing if it makes papists feel uncomfortable and unwelcome in the UK.




Change that to Islam/Muslims and see how far you get on Urban....


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 4, 2010)

treelover said:


> Change that to Islam/Muslims and see how far you get on Urban....



Who said? Not me.

I've never used the word 'papists' in my life and I have no wish to make catholics feel uncomfortable, in the UK or anywhere.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 4, 2010)

KAH!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 4, 2010)

the pope = all cafflicks?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 4, 2010)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I just hate the micks


 
Fuck off; there's a good chap.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 4, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> the pope = all cafflicks?


 
KAH!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 4, 2010)

N_igma said:


> KAH!


 
TWA!

T


----------



## N_igma (Sep 4, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> TWA!
> 
> T


 
Haha do u even know wat kah means? KAH!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 4, 2010)

Isn't it just a shit word for cough?

u wat lol


----------



## N_igma (Sep 4, 2010)

proper tidy said:


> isn't it just a shit word for cough?
> 
> U wat lol


 
kill all huns!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 4, 2010)

N_igma said:


> kill all huns!


 
Fair enough, I don't like rangers fans either


----------



## N_igma (Sep 4, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Fair enough, I don't like rangers fans either


 
Lol huns are prods and fenians are taigs! KILL ALL HUNS!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 4, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Lol huns are prods and fenians are taigs! KILL ALL HUNS!


 
I thought you were 'as atheist as they come'?


----------



## N_igma (Sep 4, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> I thought you were 'as atheist as they come'?


 
Welcome to Northern Ireland mate.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 4, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Welcome to Northern Ireland mate.


 
last time I went our coach got bricked and the charming norn iron fans chanted 'sheep shagging irish' at us for the whole match.

still, I do like Belfast


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 4, 2010)

moon23 said:


> It was a rhetorical question aimed to demonstrate that the initial post didn't even mention the cause of the protest. It’s hardly surprising that people are going to be asking the question then through the thread is it!



The OP is quite specific:



> Join the “Protest the Pope” Campaign in this large-scale march against the *State Visit* of Pope Ratzinger in the UK.



How much clearer do you need it? 



Teaboy said:


> This thread is like some weird alternative reality where posters are accusing Spymaster of favoring the muslims.  Have people not read any of his previous 15k posts?



Quite.

Both Jer and N_igma have been noticeably absent from the threads where I've been whacking chunks out of Islam. 

They're guilty of exactly what they and others have been accusing me, Tidy, and others of on this thread. Bias.  

It seems it's ok to slag off any religion except catholicism! 




DotCommunist said:


> I might come along and chant 'You used to be in the hitler youth! the hitler youth! the hitler youth!' to the tune of yellow submarine.



You'd need 2 Hitler's in there to make it scan properly: "you used to be in the Hitler Hitler youth, the Hitler Hitler youth, the Hitler Hitler youth ...."


----------



## treelover (Sep 4, 2010)

There will be plenty of radical Islamists on the Al Quuds protest sponsored by the theocracy Iran tomorrow, look forward to the anti-papists marching against that one...


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 4, 2010)

_Both Jer and N_igma have been noticeably absent from the threads where I've been whacking chunks out of Islam.

They're guilty of exactly what they and others have been accusing me, Tidy, and others of on this thread. Bias.

It seems it's ok to slag off any religion except catholicism! _

Whaaat? Just cos I'm not omnipresent that makes me biased? What a crock.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 4, 2010)

treelover said:


> There will be plenty of radical Islamists on the Al Quuds protest sponsored by the theocracy Iran tomorrow, look forward to the anti-papists marching against that one...


 
Are any of those radical islamists the representative of god on earth and leader of the whole faith?

The EDL might show though, you can go and admire their working class ways.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 4, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Welcome to Northern Ireland mate.


 
'are you protestant or catholic'
Englishman: 'er, I don't really believe in god'
'yeah, but are ye Protestant or catholic?'


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 4, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Are any of those radical islamists the representative of god on earth and leader of the whole faith?
> 
> The EDL might show though, you can go and admire their working class ways.


 
Are any of those EDL the representatives of the whole working class?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 4, 2010)

jer said:


> Are any of those EDL the representatives of the whole working class?


 
I think you've missed the point somewhat


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 4, 2010)

He's a fucking terrible shot mind.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 4, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> I think you've missed the point somewhat


 
As good a comparison as any you've dribbled out.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 4, 2010)

jer said:


> As good a comparison as any you've dribbled out.


 
Comparison? Do you just insert random words into your posts? I've not made any fucking comparison you loon.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 4, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Comparison? Do you just insert random words into your posts? I've not made any fucking comparison you loon.


 
loon; lol


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 4, 2010)

Shinners lol


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 4, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Shinners lol


 
I usually do have a giggle when types refer to them as shinners, yea


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 4, 2010)

jer said:


> I usually do have a giggle when types refer to them as shinners, yea


 
why?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 4, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> absolutely not; merely the application of all that is rational, reasonable and objective to belief systems whose cornerstones are fairy stories, "this is true becuase it is SO THERE" (in other words faith precludes evidence or empiricism) and apocalyptic threats along the lines of "if you do very bad things the really nasty monsters will come and get you".
> I'd call that 'enlighhtened' myself, rather than 'fundamentalist'.


 
I bet you loved Santa when there was a lego set in it for you though. People will swallow any old guff if they think there's something in it for them. Does that make them cunts? Naive yeah, cunts sometimes but not always.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 6, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> I bet you loved Santa when there was a lego set in it for you though. .


yes, but that was when I was _seven_. we all have to grow up sometimes, and put away childish things (like religion)....


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> yes, but that was when I was _seven_. we all have to grow up sometimes, and put away childish things (like religion)....



As Paul said to the Corinthians.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 6, 2010)

also lulz that it was 7- that number is biblical gold 

We see now through a glass drunkenly...


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> also lulz that it was 7- that number is biblical gold
> 
> We see now through a glass drunkenly...


 
Aye ... I wouldn't put it past Streathamite to have done that deliberately


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 6, 2010)

cesare said:


> Aye ... I wouldn't put it past Streathamite to have done that deliberately


<whistles nonchalantly>
dunno wot yer mean, ma'am


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 7, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> why?


 
It's a dismissive term, used by those who usually vote Fine Gael back home. Ask your chum who bangs on about "blueshirts" all the time, without explaining why.

The party is Sinn Fein and shinners is used as a derogatory fashion by your dreaded imperialists.

Do keep up, a chara.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 7, 2010)

jer said:


> It's a dismissive term, used by those who usually vote Fine Gael back home. Ask your chum who bangs on about "blueshirts" all the time, without explaining why.
> 
> The party is Sinn Fein and shinners is used as a derogatory fashion by your dreaded imperialists.
> 
> Do keep up, a chara.


 
I still don't get your point, tbh. I'm not on the same side as the nationalists of Sinn Fein, so I'm not sure why I should accord them additional respect.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 7, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> I still don't get you point, tbh. I'm not on the same side as the nationalists of Sinn Fein, so I'm not sure why I should accord them additional respect.


 
Which side are you on, boy, which side are you on?

Sinn Fein are as left as they come, I would have imagined that would appeal to you, no?

Remember; Irish nationalism - good. English nationalism - bad.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 7, 2010)

jer said:


> Which side are you on, boy, which side are you on?



Ah, that famous nationalist anthem, eh? Oh no, wait...



> Sinn Fein are as left as they come, I would have imagined that would appeal to you, no?



Lol. 'Left as they come'? Fuck off.



> Remember; Irish nationalism - good. English nationalism - bad.


 
You really are clueless aren't you?


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 8, 2010)

jer said:


> It's a dismissive term, used by those who usually vote Fine Gael back home. Ask your chum who bangs on about "blueshirts" all the time, without explaining why.
> 
> The party is Sinn Fein and shinners is used as a derogatory fashion by your dreaded imperialists.
> 
> Do keep up, a chara.


 


Proper Tidy said:


> I still don't get your point, tbh. I'm not on the same side as the nationalists of Sinn Fein, so I'm not sure why I should accord them additional respect.


 
Here is a discussion (excuse the limp ultra leftism) concerning the Irish struggles;
http://libcom.org/history/northern-ireland-ira-class-war

Basically it revolves around whether the anarchists are any different from being a variety of the irrelevant ultra left? In short the rejection of anything that could be construed as 'nationalism' means that pure anarchists have been incapable of participating with the mass of the oppressed working class in a struggle of resistance to British Imperialism.

The 'do nothing' position being a position of de facto alignment with the status quo as the great man himself said the point was to change the world, not to sit on the irrelevant sidelines without any relationship to struggles. 



jer said:


> Which side are you on, boy, which side are you on?
> 
> Sinn Fein are as left as they come, I would have imagined that would appeal to you, no?
> 
> Remember; Irish nationalism - good. English nationalism - bad.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm not an anarchist.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 8, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Ah, that famous nationalist anthem, eh? Oh no, wait...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Evidently you know sod all about SF and Irish politics in general.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd love to smash an iron bar into that child rape facilitator's face.  That would give him something to think about for once, make no mistake about that. I think Billie Piper would agree with me on that one (not the ITV hooker, the other one).


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 8, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> *I'd love to smash an iron bar into that child rape facilitator's face.*  That would give him something to think about for once, make no mistake about that. I think Billie Piper would agree with me on that one (not the ITV hooker, the other one).


 
Then you sink to the level of those you profess to hate, right?

Why the violence? Why not make your opposition heard through protest?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 8, 2010)

What, so all of a sudden its wrong to clobber an old man in face? I must've missed that memo. I just can't keep up with the ever shifting moral sentiment of today.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 8, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> What, so all of a sudden its wrong to clobber an old man in face? I must've missed that memo. I just can't keep up with the ever shifting moral sentiment of today.


 
Look, I can't stand the man & what he stands for, ok? He's intransigent, archaic and a million miles away from reason and public sentiment but wanting to pummel him just would make him a martyr and paints protesters in a bad light.

Clobbering OAPs isn't on, whatever their bent. Imagine the furore if someone bricked Tony Benn ffs!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 8, 2010)

jer said:


> Then you sink to the level of those you profess to hate, right?
> 
> Why the violence? Why not make your opposition heard through protest?


 
I thought protesting was sectarian?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 8, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> I thought protesting was sectarian?


 
That's 'cos you're not very clever, innit


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 8, 2010)

jer said:


> That's 'cos you're not very clever, innit


 
No, it is because that is what you said. So, which is it? Legitimate or racist against the cafflicks?


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 9, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> I'm not an anarchist.


 
So.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm really, really surprised that jer hasn't asked any of us if we support the Koran burning excercise in Florida...which I don't on the grounds that I don't support any book burning, not because it's a Koran.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 9, 2010)

The Black Hand said:


> So.


 
So why are you quoting my post and then lecturing me on what a good anarchist should do?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 10, 2010)

jer said:


> Then you sink to the level of those you profess to hate, right?
> 
> Why the violence? Why not make your opposition heard through protest?


 
Surely smacking Ratzinger in the face with an iron bar *is* a form of protest.


----------



## pk (Sep 10, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> I bet you loved Santa when there was a lego set in it for you though.


 
Lego is awesome. I'd happily believe in the Easter Bunny if there was Lego in it for me.


----------



## rich! (Sep 10, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> Surely smacking Ratzinger in the face with an iron bar *is* a form of protest.


 
Depends - is that Ratzinger himself, Ratzinger as the current sitting Pope, or Ratzinger as God's Infallible Vicar On Earth?


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 10, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> So why are you quoting my post and then lecturing me on what a good anarchist should do?


 Sorry if you have taken it personally bud. When I post I aim it generally virtually always, as I did in this case - it was a general political point.


----------



## cantsin (Sep 11, 2010)

moon23 said:


> It was a rhetorical question aimed to demonstrate that the initial post didn't even mention the cause of the protest. It’s hardly surprising that people are going to be asking the question then through the thread is it!
> 
> I suspect this protest will do nothing more than act as a conduit for bigots, and offend Catholic people.  Respect and dialogue are more realistic paths to actual change, but *protests like this are more about life-style activism.*






yep, you're right, nothing to do with actually opposing decades of paedophilia and ensuing institutional cover ups, to centuries of reaction, oppression and hypocrisy, + a nazi fucking  Pope....as for N Igma and Jer....weak....


----------



## N_igma (Sep 12, 2010)

cantsin said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> yep, you're right, nothing to do with actually opposing decades of paedophilia and ensuing institutional cover ups, to centuries of reaction, oppression and hypocrisy, + a nazi fucking  Pope....as for N Igma and Jer....weak....


 
What? I said fuck all about the protest itself, I welcome the protest.


----------



## cantsin (Sep 12, 2010)

Belgian Bishop on the run and still not sacked by the Pope despite 'abusing ' ( raping ? ) his own 5 year old nephew .....tip of a huge new scandal involve 100's of priests in Belgian - the Phillipines next to go off supposedly -   world-wide noncery on a massive scale combined with murderous hypocrisy ( no condoms for africans etc ) , whats not to hate....

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/sep/10/belgium-child-abuse-catholic-church


----------



## gosub (Sep 13, 2010)

oddly written report that, the big outragous bit of news in that is the paragragh :"The expert unveiled his report today because yesterday a Belgian court ruled that the material, seized by police in a highly controversial raid in June, was inadmissible in court because of the "disproportionate" police action and ordered it returned."


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 15, 2010)

rich! said:


> Depends - is that Ratzinger himself, Ratzinger as the current sitting Pope, or Ratzinger as God's Infallible Vicar On Earth?


 
The trinity, obviously!


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11317441


----------



## xes (Sep 15, 2010)

If anyone going to this could get some renditions of "she'll be coming round the mountain" but with verses like "he'll be noncing up the children when he comes" or "he'll be wearing bright pink dresses when he comes" ect. I'd be grateful. (especially if you get some video footage) it looks like I'm going to be hungover, and unable to attend.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 15, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11317441


 
And this is the guy tasked with developing relations with the CofE and other things Britain...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 15, 2010)

anyone knocking up an effigy to burn outside the HoP?


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 15, 2010)

Bring it on! It could be a rerun of the Gordon Riots.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 15, 2010)

miktheword said:


> questions for those of you going on the protest
> 
> do you think your individual (maybe laudible) reasons for going will be heard by the pope and shown by the media? or do you think its more likely that you'll just be additions to the numbers of what will be seen as an anti Catholic protest/
> 
> ...



So, you shouldn't go on any protest, unless you go on every protest?


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 15, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11317441



Well he has got it correct about the aggressive atheism in this country. Look at this thread for proof of that with its charming comments about smashing an Iron bar in the Popes face and so on.

As to the third world comment, Heathrow is in West London so its probably not that far from the truth either.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 15, 2010)

jer said:


> Look, I can't stand the man & what he stands for, ok? He's intransigent, archaic and a million miles away from reason and public sentiment but wanting to pummel him just would make him a martyr and paints protesters in a bad light.
> 
> Clobbering OAPs isn't on, whatever their bent. Imagine the furore if someone bricked Tony Benn ffs!



Tony Benn doesn't encourage unprotected sex amongst countries with serious HIV problems. I think he supports unilateral disarmament though. Only a devil would club his face off.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 15, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> Well he has got it correct about the aggressive atheism in this country. *Look at this thread for proof of that with its charming comments about smashing an Iron bar in the Popes face and so on.*
> 
> As to the third world comment, Heathrow is in West London so its probably not that far from the truth either.


 
Stoat Boy. Logic king


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 15, 2010)

Will no one rid me of this turbulent priest?


----------



## gosub (Sep 16, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Tony Benn doesn't encourage unprotected sex amongst countries with serious HIV problems. I think he supports unilateral disarmament though. Only a devil would club his face off.


 
Catholics attitude to condoms with regards to HIV has long been a bug bear of mine (and I think a lot of other people). Tried posting as much on Guido Fawkes* who atypically is running a one man papist defense, to find not only have it have to be moderated but failed moderation, all the more curious given the bigoted trite he allows in his comments.

* actual attempted post "i would rather see him done for criminal negligence with regards contraception and the spread of HIV"

to that end I now suspect papists of trying to concentrate everything on the the understandable histrionics regarding pedophilia, dismissing "enemies of Rome" of over egging and airbrushing all other criticism. 


**


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 16, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> Well he has got it correct about the aggressive atheism in this country. Look at this thread for proof of that with its charming comments about smashing an Iron bar in the Popes face and so on.



He's a homophobe who covers up for people who fuck kids. 



> As to the third world comment, Heathrow is in West London so its probably not that far from the truth either.



Chiswick, Kew, Richmond, Notting Hill etc etc.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 16, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> Well he has got it correct about the aggressive atheism in this country. Look at this thread for proof of that with its charming comments about smashing an Iron bar in the Popes face and so on.
> 
> As to the third world comment, Heathrow is in West London so its probably not that far from the truth either.


And another  for that load of shite


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 17, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> As to the third world comment, Heathrow is in West London so its probably not that far from the truth either.


what an offensively ignorant and racist statement. and you wonder why people are so derisive to godbotherers?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 17, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> Well he has got it correct about the aggressive atheism in this country. Look at this thread for proof of that with its charming comments about smashing an Iron bar in the Popes face and so on.
> 
> As to the third world comment, Heathrow is in West London so its probably not that far from the truth either.


 worra CUNT! a dirty racist CUNT!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 17, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> what an offensively ignorant and racist statement. and you wonder why people are so derisive to godbotherers?


 
LOL.

When I made my comment I genuinely thought he was refering to just the state of the place in general rather than its ethnic composition and I was just getting a little dig in at West London because of it. I had not heard the clarification of the remarks which does make it seem a tad racist now and the comment was a rather silly one. 

Still all fill your boots in righteous indignation.  Its what you enjoy.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 17, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> LOL.
> 
> When I made my comment I genuinely thought he was refering to just the state of the place in general rather than its ethnic composition and I was just getting a little dig in at West London because of it. I had not heard the clarification of the remarks which does make it seem a tad racist now and the comment was a rather silly one.
> 
> Still all fill your boots in righteous indignation.  Its what you enjoy.


you LIE!


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 17, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> LOL.
> 
> When I made my comment I genuinely thought he was refering to just the state of the place in general rather than its ethnic composition and I was just getting a little dig in at West London because of it. I had not heard the clarification of the remarks which does make it seem a tad racist now and the comment was a rather silly one.
> 
> Still all fill your boots in righteous indignation.  Its what you enjoy.


It's NOT about "righteous indignation" AT ALL. IT's because you clearly put ZERO thought (if you have _any_ capacity for productive thought, which frankly I doubt in light of your feeble homophobic witterings elsewhere) into how what you posted might offend, or into researching the context it would appear in. 
And claiming that people are eager to be offended by you is a truly pathetic attempt at evading how bigoted your words are.
And you wonder why people don't pay more respect to the medieval superstitions you hold in such high esteem.....


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 17, 2010)

ddraig said:


> you LIE!


 
Not at all. If I wanted to be racist I would be. I dont have any hang ups about that. In this case I took his comments completely out of context and got it wrong.


----------



## dylans (Sep 17, 2010)

> N_igma said:
> 
> 
> > When's the last time groups of Catholics tried to convert you or be all in your face about their religion?
> ...


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 17, 2010)

gosub said:


> Catholics attitude to condoms with regards to HIV has long been a bug bear of mine (and I think a lot of other people). Tried posting as much on Guido Fawkes* who atypically is running a one man papist defense, to find not only have it have to be moderated but failed moderation, all the more curious given the bigoted trite he allows in his comments.
> 
> * actual attempted post "i would rather see him done for criminal negligence with regards contraception and the spread of HIV"
> 
> ...


 
What do you mean by "Catholics attitude to condoms with regards to HIV "? A cursory glance at the social attitudes of UK ROman Catholics will make it clear mthey aren't exactly in step with Ratzinger and co. You might wanna make it clearer, there's a big chasm between the social attitudes of lay and no lay RC's in the UK and beyond and the Vatican/RC hierarchy.


----------



## dylans (Sep 17, 2010)

> Well he has got it correct about the aggressive atheism in this country.



There aren't too many things that make me proud to be British these days but just occasionally the odd gem appears and brings back my faith in my fellow countrymen and women.


----------



## claphamboy (Sep 17, 2010)

Well I am going, if only to piss-off a few posters on this thread. 

And to sink a few pints with spy.


----------



## cantsin (Sep 17, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> Well he has got it correct about the aggressive atheism in this country. Look at this thread for proof of that with its charming comments about smashing an Iron bar in the Popes face and so on.
> 
> As to the third world comment, Heathrow is in West London so its probably not that far from the truth either.


 
good to see you getting into open racism now you lowlife cunt,_ gawd_ I would love to personally introduce you to some agressive aetheism some time


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 18, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/mobile/entertainment-arts-11344752?SThisFB


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 18, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/mobile/entertainment-arts-11344752?SThisFB


Kudos to Graham Linehan


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 18, 2010)

I can't see any smoke from central London yet, when will the riots kick-off?


----------



## miktheword (Sep 18, 2010)

isvicthere? said:


> So, you shouldn't go on any protest, unless you go on every protest?


 
Incredible. Is that really what you thought I meant? If so, I would think twice about using the silly schoolboy smilie thing, as it just highlights your own lack of comprehension, that was seemingly clear to all of those who replied to it. except your good self.

What I clearly (?) meant was, if you are IN PRINCIPLE against religious bigots, whatever their own particular claims (God's rep on earth etc) then you will also be going on the anti Islam extremist marches as well. On both, you will be alongside unsavoury characters.
But, I suspected, many if not all on the anti Pope one, will not have considered going on the anti Islam extremism one.
Doesn't look so good on the old C.V.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2010)

Can someone tell me where the march  is right now? I'm standing under a helicopter at Piccadilly Circus but can't see anyone!


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm on Piccadilly now and there's cops everywhere but I don't know if they're waiting for the protest or the kiddies ice cream van


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 18, 2010)

miktheword said:


> Incredible. Is that really what you thought I meant? If so, I would think twice about using the silly schoolboy smilie thing, as it just highlights your own lack of comprehension, that was seemingly clear to all of those who replied to it. except your good self.
> 
> What I clearly (?) meant was, if you are IN PRINCIPLE against religious bigots, whatever their own particular claims (God's rep on earth etc) then you will also be going on the anti Islam extremist marches as well. On both, you will be alongside unsavoury characters.
> But, I suspected, many if not all on the anti Pope one, will not have considered going on the anti Islam extremism one.
> Doesn't look so good on the old C.V.


 
Bollocks


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2010)

It's big!


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 18, 2010)

Where's the pope to this afternoon?


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 18, 2010)

Why is the Catholic church to blame for Anglican Africans who fuck without condoms?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 18, 2010)

cantsin said:


> good to see you getting into open racism now you lowlife cunt,_ gawd_ I would love to personally introduce you to some agressive aetheism some time


 
Smear the enemy, twist his words and threaten violence. That's the ticket.


----------



## miktheword (Sep 18, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Bollocks


 
stung by the wit of your reply.

and bollocks to you, you prick


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 18, 2010)

Cock off fash boy, there's a good twat.


----------



## xes (Sep 18, 2010)

editor said:


> It's big!


 
Glad to hear it, hope it all went off without any trouble from the old bill.  

"fuck off back to the 14th century"


----------



## miktheword (Sep 18, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Cock off fash boy, there's a good twat.


 
wa that aimed at me/ (unquoted)

I'm an anti fascist. not an internet one, like many on here.

'cock off'?!

the fuckin left in this country.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 18, 2010)

miktheword said:


> wa that aimed at me/ (unquoted)
> 
> I'm an anti fascist. not an internet one, like many on here.
> 
> ...


 
So, if you're an anti-fash then you'd be well acquainted with the "but what about the Muslims?" stock response that the boot boys would pipe up with.

But yeah, of course imams of dodgy repute should be opposed as well. But this thread isn't about them, is it?


----------



## rich! (Sep 18, 2010)

That was a great march. Good to see so many urbs unexpectedly, and great to see so many slogans. I'd say over half the slogans were original to the person wearing or carrying the sign, which gave me a really great feeling that I was amongst an intelligent, creative crowd.

Much kudos to the three guys in "Tim Nice But Dim" gear on their way to the Other Event who decided to stand holding the papal banner up to the crowd


----------



## cantsin (Sep 18, 2010)

jer said:


> Smear the enemy, twist his words and threaten violence. That's the ticket.



I'd had a few last night, sober now, but you're still gonna be a mealey mouthed liberal bore in the morning.


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 18, 2010)

miktheword said:


> wa that aimed at me/ (unquoted)
> 
> I'm an anti fascist. not an internet one, like many on here.
> 
> ...


 
Don't confuse left with liberals like that vicar.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 18, 2010)

And don't confuse working class opinion with that of folk from middle-class stock like fake boy above.


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 18, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> And don't confuse working class opinion with that of folk from middle-class stock like fake boy above.


 

LOL. Thus spake MArlboro MAn.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 18, 2010)

Get spanking those naughty children you avenger of gods and rulers!


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 18, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Get spanking those naughty children you avenger of gods and rulers!


 
They're fast asleep, 'bachelor boy'...


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 18, 2010)

What's with this bachelor boy shit? 

Better revise those shitty files of yours mate and find better sources.


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 18, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> What's with this bachelor boy shit?
> 
> Better revise those shitty files of yours mate and find better sources.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 18, 2010)

You've posted that before within the last two weeks to someone else. And again before that. You're in dire need of new patter. You're like the Ben Elton of the internet.


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 19, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> You've posted that before within the last two weeks to someone else. And again before that. You're in dire need of new patter. You're like the Ben Elton of the internet.


----------



## miktheword (Sep 19, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> So, if you're an anti-fash then you'd be well acquainted with the "but what about the Muslims?" stock response that the boot boys would pipe up with.
> 
> But yeah, of course imams of dodgy repute should be opposed as well. But this thread isn't about them, is it?


 
well, if you read back a bit, that was my only question to those going on the march, made a couple of weeks ago I think, and made with genuine interest.
Then some other urbanite reposted my question yesterday, either deliberately misrepresenting it, or stupidly mis-understanding it.
Cue then, more one word abuse from another internet hero.
so, the thread, a few pages back , was about that question in part. Do keep up.

and you make 'boot boys' sound like a bad thing?!


----------



## smokedout (Sep 19, 2010)

miktheword said:


> What I clearly (?) meant was, if you are IN PRINCIPLE against religious bigots, whatever their own particular claims (God's rep on earth etc) then you will also be going on the anti Islam extremist marches as well. On both, you will be alongside unsavoury characters.
> But, I suspected, many if not all on the anti Pope one, will not have considered going on the anti Islam extremism one.
> Doesn't look so good on the old C.V.



islam doesn't have a pope though


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 19, 2010)

miktheword said:


> well, if you read back a bit, that was my only question to those going on the march, made a couple of weeks ago I think, and made with genuine interest.
> Then some other urbanite reposted my question yesterday, either deliberately misrepresenting it, or stupidly mis-understanding it.
> Cue then, more one word abuse from another internet hero.
> so, the thread, a few pages back , was about that question in part. Do keep up.
> ...



Ok, so boot boys aren't a bad thing and you're keen that we all join in the "anti Islam extremism" marches so you're EDL and I claim my five pounds.

By the way, how can you be anti-fascist while doing a very good job of looking the exact opposite: singling out a minority for persecution, opposing trade unionists etc etc? Almost describes 1930s Germany.


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 19, 2010)

smokedout said:


> islam doesn't have a pope though


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 19, 2010)

it annoys me that protest is being used as a transitive verb here


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 19, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> it annoys me that protest is being used as a transitive verb here


 
Me too. I bet the people who did the website like to 'action things'...


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Did anyone mention the mention the six terrorists who were arrested yet?

Apparently they have all been released without charge as they were simply overheard having a joke in their work canteen. 

Same thing could have happened to any of us, although they were Algerian, so 90% guilty already by default.


----------



## claphamboy (Sep 19, 2010)

Excellent address from Dawkins.


----------



## smokedout (Sep 19, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


>



 in his dreams

but were the state to invite him on a visit and spend millions of pounds of public money to protect him then I would probably go on a protest for what it's worth

the EDL meanwhile would smash up a phonebox in bolton and try start a fight with the bloke who runs the local offie


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 19, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Excellent address from Dawkins.




Towards the end, each time Dawkins reads off one of the Pope's violations against humanity everybody claps. 

"He is more bothered about maintaining the image of the church than protecting children from priests..."

*Applause*


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 19, 2010)

claphamboy said:


> Excellent address from Dawkins.



Was indeed excellent,hes getting a fair bit of abuse from the right wing media over the Rats visit


----------



## xes (Sep 19, 2010)

That's some mighty fine papal pwnage going on in that video.


----------



## miktheword (Sep 19, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Ok, so boot boys aren't a bad thing and you're keen that we all join in the "anti Islam extremism" marches so you're EDL and I claim my five pounds.
> 
> By the way, how can you be anti-fascist while doing a very good job of looking the exact opposite: singling out a minority for persecution, opposing trade unionists etc etc? Almost describes 1930s Germany.



again, in the traditions of what passes for 'progressive' in this land, you read only want you want into my clear statements.
My question was why do you only choose certain religions to protest? 
aren't they all anti-Gay?     tell me how much worse is the sharia or Iran's treatment of gays compared to the Vatican's? (I'm not keen that you join  anything to be honest).
I highlighted your seeming hypocrisy, in no way single out a minority for persecution.
Misrepresentation again.  
And now I'm EDL?! from the same constituency as them, but the total opposite in politics. You may not have seen us back in the day - we were the few who used to turn up to anti fash dos without bringing their own crash barriers.

But enough for me on this thread. Only a couple attempted a response to my accusation of hypocrisy. And they weren't convincing in my opinion.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fuck off Mike. If you can't see the difference between God's Own Man and some tin pot Islamist loon with 15 followers then that is your fucking problem.

Btw, people are protesting against the pope and against the catholic church, not against catholics.

Also, sneering about what a great AF you were back in the day whilst the rest of us 'hid behind barriers' is a bit fucking silly isn't it? Makes you sound like a right childish dick.


----------



## treelover (Sep 20, 2010)

'Fuck off Mike. If you can't see the difference between God's Own Man and some tin pot Islamist loon with 15 followers then that is your fucking problem.'


maybe in this country, but some 'islamists' have hundreds of thousands of followers around the globe.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 20, 2010)

to be fair though, altho i seriously dislike the catholic church's hierarchy, i think there's a danger with these types of protests that it could (and probably will) just end up pissing ordinary catholics off and thus doing more harm than good. I can never work out what I think about it tbf, a lot of my mates went on the protest but i think i might have felt a bit uncomfortable had i gone. 

the people who were abused by priests have a right to go and protest against it though.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 21, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> to be fair though, altho i seriously dislike the catholic church's hierarchy, i think there's a danger with these types of protests that it could (and probably will) just end up pissing ordinary catholics off and thus doing more harm than good. I can never work out what I think about it tbf, a lot of my mates went on the protest but i think i might have felt a bit uncomfortable had i gone.
> 
> the people who were abused by priests have a right to go and protest against it though.



Completely agree with this. Judging by the tone of some of the participants on this thread, there's a lot of nasty people out there - and not just in the Catholic Church.


----------



## audiotech (Sep 24, 2010)

smokedout said:


> islam doesn't have a pope though


 
Islam has "supreme leaders" just as batty as the Pope.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, for all those UK Catholics who are all 'We don't agree with anything that Rome and the Pope says', a certain German chap showed the way forward about that about 600 years ago...

As for the 'OOO, we mustn't piss the moderate Catholics off', fuck that. They're associating themselves with a corrupt regime, leader and organisation.


----------



## fiannanahalba (Sep 27, 2010)

Should be ashamed of themselves protesting an old man like this. Hes someones Grandfather you know,


----------



## claphamboy (Sep 27, 2010)

fiannanahalba said:


> Should be ashamed of themselves protesting an old man like this. *Hes someones Grandfather you know*,



lol


----------



## trevhagl (Sep 29, 2010)

audiotech said:


> Islam has "supreme leaders" just as batty as the Pope.


 
very true but do we have to pay millions in taxes to bring em here? Whens Bin Laden's tour?


----------



## audiotech (Oct 6, 2010)

trevhagl said:


> very true but do we have to pay millions in taxes to bring em here? Whens Bin Laden's tour?



Is he still alive?


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 6, 2010)

audiotech said:


> Is he still alive?


 
He's hiding amongst the Poles and monkey butlers


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 8, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-11501632
Arf


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 8, 2010)

The lord works in mysterious ways


----------



## LiamO (Oct 9, 2010)

Obviously all their Market Research was conducted whilst on acid.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 11, 2010)

jer said:


> Clobbering OAPs isn't on, whatever their bent. Imagine the furore if someone bricked Tony Benn ffs!



I would clap and cheer.


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> pissing ordinary catholics off



Fuck em.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 16, 2010)

All hundreds of millions of them?


----------

